# Nothin Matters 1-20-15



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Ventured out yesterday for our first trip offshore after putting in a new port engine. The boat ran great (no smoke for a change!) and the seas were nice. The fish bit real well in the morning as we captured a nice mess of triggers and the jacks bit good also. We proceeded to a new area to explore and do some deep dropping and it absolutely stunk. This took up a large part of the day and after getting tired of not catching anything in 700-800', we opted to come back in shallower and pick up a few scamp to add to the box. All in all, a very fun day with family and friends and brought home plenty to eat. Here is a pic this morning before cleaning


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that board of fish good job as always


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Very nice fish there I hope I can get out there and get on some of those soon.
Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul of fish Capt. Jake & company! Hope to see you sooner than later for some deep dropping...


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

You stick another cat in there ?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome that you got all the "Smoke" out of your life 

And brought home something that smells better!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice haul Capt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

dsaito said:


> You stick another cat in there ?


Yeah, I spent all winter completely rebuilding a 3208 and it all finally came together


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul as always Capt!!!!....Lets get ready for the Cobia Run!!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Dynamic said:


> Nice haul as always Capt!!!!....Lets get ready for the Cobia Run!!!


I was born ready, can't come soon enough!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> I was born ready, can't come soon enough!


I know that's right!!


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Captain Jake Adams said:


> Yeah, I spent all winter completely rebuilding a 3208 and it all finally came together


Good deal we had to send our turbos out to be rebuilt and a transmission going to New Orleans this week to be rebuilt. Hopefully our Topaz is ready to kill some flat heads come April


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Good looking haul!!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul as often! You can keep those reef donkeys but everything else up there will fry up nice!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Good looking haul as always!


----------

